# Please help- red foreskin with white discharge



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Yesterday ds went swimming and did not have a bath afterward. We went camping last night, so he was dirty also, but I don't think his penis was dirty. Well, his hands were dirty and he touched his penis during diaper changes. He has been wearing a diaper more than usual the past two days as well. I have been doing a lot of naked time with him this summer.

I noticed that his foreskin was red at the tip last night and there was a little of what looked like smegma on the outside of his penis. This morning the foreskin looked more swollen and red and there was white discharge coming out. I gently pulled his foreskin back a bit and it easily moved back more than I've ever seen it go. I was really careful not to push it back more than I've seen him move it. Is it separating? Is this a yeast infection? Do I need to call the doctor? I feel guilty for not bathing him after the pool, but it seemed silly to bathe him before camping.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Yesterday ds went swimming and did not have a bath afterward. We went camping last night, so he was dirty also, but I don't think his penis was dirty. Well, his hands were dirty and he touched his penis during diaper changes. He has been wearing a diaper more than usual the past two days as well. I have been doing a lot of naked time with him this summer.

I noticed that his foreskin was red at the tip last night and there was a little of what looked like smegma on the outside of his penis. This morning the foreskin looked more swollen and red and there was white discharge coming out. I gently pulled his foreskin back a bit and it easily moved back more than I've ever seen it go. I was really careful not to push it back more than I've seen him move it. Is it separating? Is this a yeast infection? Do I need to call the doctor? I feel guilty for not bathing him after the pool, but it seemed silly to bathe him before camping.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks.

This could be a couple of things. You have a number of cofounding factors here. It is possible that chlorine from the pool could case a bit of irritation but usually only if it is at high concentrations, or if you're particularly sensitive to it. I don't think not bathing would be a contributing factor. The other possibility is just classic separation. The pool and camping could just be a bit of a coincidence. Separation could include the red tip, soreness and/or puffyness you describe as well as the smegma too. There is a thread here which talks all about it I am going to bump it for you. A good way to handle this is to drop him in a warm bath, adding some baking soda seems to make this even better. It should resolve itself with in 48 hours or so. Please post again if you have more questions or need further clarification. Hope this helps.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The link to the thread jw is bumping http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732

Ds got a bacterial infection after playing with his penis with dirty hands (totally my fault) and the Dr prescribed abx and OTC bacatracin if I had it to do over I would have skipped the abx and just went with the OTC cream. Within 12 hours ds was nearly better.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. It's hard to tell what is causing it, but it looks better already. His foreskin is still pink on the end, but it doesn't look swollen now. He's had one bath earlier today. I'll put baking soda in next time.

I checked out the other thread and I think his ped thought he had a preputial cyst. She didn't retract his foreskin, but felt a lump through it. Dh and I think it was just the shape of his glans she was feeling, but I suppose if it was a cyst, it could be causing the discharge. Who knows? At least I know we can give it 48 hours and hopefully it will be gone and we won't have to do anything.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riversong* 
Thanks for your replies. It's hard to tell what is causing it, but it looks better already. His foreskin is still pink on the end, but it doesn't look swollen now. He's had one bath earlier today. I'll put baking soda in next time.

I checked out the other thread and I think his ped thought he had a preputial cyst. She didn't retract his foreskin, but felt a lump through it. Dh and I think it was just the shape of his glans she was feeling, but I suppose if it was a cyst, it could be causing the discharge. Who knows? At least I know we can give it 48 hours and hopefully it will be gone and we won't have to do anything.

A bump or mass under the foreskin could be a cyst but it would more likely be a small collection of smegma. Sometimes when separation starts, the back frees itself before the front and and smegma can collect in that pocket. It will continue to collect until a 'path out' is found i.e. the front begins to separate at which point it begins to break up and will go away. In the interim there is no real concern WRT his health or anything so if that is what you're talking about don't worry.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Could be a cyst or a smegma pearl either way it isnt a problem and will resolve on its own over time.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I'm definitely going to leave it alone. It looks much better now.

I guess we may find out someday if he has a pearl or a cyst.

Thanks to both of you for your reassurance.


----------

